# Location for new paphs.



## lillyn (Dec 19, 2022)

I've been growing paphs for a few years and have limited growing locations. They are mainly close to an unobstructed north window where I've successfully bloomed a delenati. Hsinying grows well there, but refuses to bloom, grrr....... Regardless, a person getting out of paphs gifted me several more; Lyneigh Koopowitz, an unknown fanaticum, a fanaticum/malipoense cross, Emma Decker, a wenshanese cross, and lastly a hsinying cross. Only spots I have to grow are north window, winter full sun/summer dappled sun south window or somewhere around ambient light of my 30W LED Aerogarden. Any suggestions on which plants might best be suited to the available locations? Also, any cultural advice would be greatly appreciated. I don't see much info on the hsinying, wenshanese or fanactiums? Lady was so generous, I'd really prefer not to kill these babies. Koopowitz & fanaticum are multi divisions, so at least I know those are blooming size. Thanks in advance.


----------

